# How many Invisible Man kits?



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Frank and everyone else.

I just saw an eBay auction that includes this claim:

"Invisible -Man, a whopping 95 parts kit! Limited to only 3,000 kits!"

The seller has a well-established record of including misleading and even false claims in his auctions. I became aware of him roughly a year ago when he was preselling Jekyll as Hyde kits for hundreds of dollars and have kept an eye on him since.

So, is that number correct for the Invisible Man?

Sorry if I'm rehashing something that's already come up.

Thanks.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I do remember reading in one of these threads that it wasn't a limited run, so I guess the sky's the limit...I personally think this kit will be a runaway success ...I mean I'm buying extras just for the cool 'Lab' equipment to customize other kits like Dr.J...but as far as only 3000 kits being Made? I never heard that and I don't think that E-bay seller is telling the whole truth (what a shocker)
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...sellers on evilbay fudging on the facts? why, I've never heard of such a thing...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know exactly which seller you are talking about.
I helped get a bunch of his auctions shut down by ebay.

Will have to look at these new ones and see if there are any infractions that are reportable.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

To begin with there are more than 95 parts in the kit so the guy's got that wrong!
He must have pulled the 3000 kit number out of the air. 
This is NOT an limited run kit.
Moebius will produce all the Invisible Man kits that we can sell!
Some sellers on E-bay just have difficulties when it comes to telling the truth!

Dave


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, guys. The seller's record of defrauding buyers is unblemished. Weird ... is all this duplicity worth the few hundred extra bucks he's pried out of people? I'll bet he's lost just as much from people like me, who like what he sells but won't deal with him.

Whatever. I've already arranged to get my Invisible Man from someone else.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I just realized the auction also includes "Nosferatu is a rare factory sealed kit, old-stock." Yeah, it's rare all right ... there's no such thing as a "factory sealed" Monarch Nosferatu.

Grrrrrrrrr...I'll quit now.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I don't understand why that guy does that either. Reputations are far more valuable than a couple of hundred bucks, especially in a small niche like selling model kits. I have a couple of "Scott McKillop" sealed kits but as all of us know (especially Todd P.) none of them left the factory sealed. I am glad that we have Todd as one of Monarch's unofficial mouth pieces so that info like this is known.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

How many Invisible Men...

does it take to screw in a light bulb?

No one can tell! 

Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The more I look at this kit on the Moebius site, the more I like it. Dave did an incredible job on the build-up, and I especially like some of the background colors he chose. Chris' box-art is terrific - the anguished expression, and the low angle really tell a story.

I'm wondering if anyone has yet planned a resin or plastic nameplate to go with the kit. Something in transparent plastic would be cool. (I know. I'm anal).

Anyway, July is right around the corner! Whoo-hoo.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> Hi Frank and everyone else.
> 
> I just saw an eBay auction that includes this claim:
> 
> ...


No limit, there will be more than that on the first shipment. Not sure why someone stoops to this silliness!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> nameplate...in transparent plastic would be cool.



GOOD IDEA, I'd buy one.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I think this auction has been taken down. 

Sounds like there will be plent of this kit for all of us. 

I repeat....Woo-hoo!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

MrMurph - there is a nameplate furnished with the kit. The test shot included it but the wording had not been carved into the mold, so it was flat surfaced. It is done the same time the Moebius info is applied to the bottom of the base.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> I think this auction has been taken down.
> 
> Sounds like there will be plent of this kit for all of us.
> 
> I repeat....Woo-hoo!


Why would anyone buy from this type of person when we've got fine folks to deal with like CultTVman and Megahobby is beyond me
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Auction's still up. The seller's taken to packaging his kits lately — buy a PL Frankenstein, get a Moebius Hyde to go with it. This lot includes Frankenstein, Hyde, Nosferatu, "Cinemodels" Creature (did Cinemodels do the Creature, or is it just the Monogram kit?) and the Invisible Man. His price is a bargain compared with what he usually tries to get away with: $177.99, plus $24.75 shipping. That shipping price makes sense, he explains, because the kits are all very heavy, and he's shipping the Invisible Man separately for free!

Let's see...Frankenstein does fetch a decent chunk of change, it sometimes sells for $60 but generally more like $50, I think. Nosferatu's back down to a more reasonable $30 or so, Hyde's getting about $15 these days, CultTVMan's preselling the Invisible Man for $20, and that Creature kit might go as high as $25. The most I can see shipping costing is $16.

So, he's charging around $200 for, at most, $160 worth of merchandise. And truly, this is pretty mild compared with what he usually does. He's also listing another "Aurora" "factory sealed" Nosferatu for $45 plus $12 shipping, swearing that the kits will be selling for $100 by midsummer.

I've helped get a few of his auctions shut down as well, but eBay's reporting mechanism doesn't seem to allow for checking into the validity of claims made in an auction. So, if he says "this kit will be released in October" and that's a violation of presale rules, eBay will shut it down. But if he says "there are only five of these and you'll never see it listed again," when in fact it's a mass-produced item, he'll get away with it.

This seller plainly gets my goat, but I really will try to drop it now. Thank you to everyone who's helped set the record straight.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank the lords of styrene we have CultTVMan, MegaHobby, and Doll & Hobby to rely on for honest dealings! All praise to you guys! :thumbsup: And Todd, don't let that guy get your goat...the truth will out ...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Todd P. said:


> I've helped get a few of his auctions shut down as well, but eBay's reporting mechanism doesn't seem to allow for checking into the validity of claims made in an auction. So, if he says "this kit will be released in October" and that's a violation of presale rules, eBay will shut it down. But if he says "there are only five of these and you'll never see it listed again," when in fact it's a mass-produced item, he'll get away with it.


Yeah, that is the major flaw on ebay.
They don't care if the auction description is correct, or even in the same ballpark as reality.
As long as everything conforms to ebay rules, you can say whatever you want, and make the wildest claims imaginable.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Ebay can be a bad thing for the lesser informed out there. I have never had any bad deals- but again I try to know about what I am buying. I do get mad when I see things that are not what they appear. I usually only look there when I cannot find what I need elsewhere.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> MrMurph - there is a nameplate furnished with the kit. The test shot included it but the wording had not been carved into the mold, so it was flat surfaced. It is done the same time the Moebius info is applied to the bottom of the base.


Terrific news, Chris. 

Did I mention that I'm REALLY looking forward to building a couple of these?:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------

